# Stuck on the M



## jcbravez (Jun 16, 2011)

So i dropped my X, cracked the screeen and apparently rattled the battery enough for it to swell twice the normal size. Got a new battery and turned on the phone, the white M comes up and never leaves the screen. I did an full SBF with 2.3.34 and it went flawless. Phone reboots and is STILL stuck on the M. I can get into the stock recovery as well, but it never boots past the M. Am I SOL now? Should i attempt another SBF file or SBFportable?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm...it doesnt bootloop? it just sits at the M? U can try flashing again. but it sounds to me like u may have done some hardware damage.


----------



## jcbravez (Jun 16, 2011)

No bootloops. Just stuck on the M. Ugh, no good.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya man it doesnt sound good. do u have a warranty?


----------



## jcbravez (Jun 16, 2011)

Nope, first time i've dropped a phone so i've got few backups. Guess i'll see what this goes for on ebay. Or maybe part it out.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you hear any noises when the phone attempts to boot? Probably jarred the processor or something. I'm sure you can get a decent price by selling for parts.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Dang that sucks. Ya u can always sell it for parts. Take it no upgrade either?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## theidoctor (Jun 16, 2011)

Sbf. That fixed it for me.

Well actually try holding power and home and then boot recovery and wipe data.

I did it wrong and had force closes so did sbf.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jcbravez (Jun 16, 2011)

There aren't any noises that are loud enough to hear. But putting it up to my ear i can hear a somewhat highpitch noise.

Upgrade isn't for another 8months.

I tried KDS1 it runs thorugh everything, but still not getting past the M.

Also tried the Gingerbread SBF, stuck at a much nicer looking M. Nada. So, off to ebay it goes.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Sucks man good luck. I would just keep trying. sbf and keep doing it. Can you get into stock recovery?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya man i would flash every .sbf i could find. and also after flashing make sure u go into stock recovery and wipe data/Factory Resets

Heres a thread i made with all the .sbfs i have and a few other users posted.

DX-SBF Links


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

If an SBF has completed and you followed with a factory reset, you're X is damaged internally. If it cracked the screen then it must've taken a hard fall.


----------



## jcbravez (Jun 16, 2011)

The only access i have is to the stock recovery. I'm pretty sure after SBFing 4 times with 2.3.34 and .596 and using KDS1 iso that this thing is toast. Oh well. Maybe i'll tear it down or just sell it for parts. Thanks, guys.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

sorry we couldnt help man


----------



## jcbravez (Jun 16, 2011)

Not sure how i didn't notice this earlier in the day. Came home and checked out the stock recovery. Shows a bunch of errors

E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/caller
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log

Would this basically mean the internal flash storage is damaged? Or maybe a connection has come undone?


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds like it. Not wiping Cache won't stop it from booting but all those errors point to a hardware issue


----------

